# Lounge > Sports >  >  American Football or Rugby?

## Lost Control Again

Rugby  ::D: 

I bet my poll get's over 90% 



> American Football



  :Razz:

----------


## peace

Go Rugby, a world game unlike American football where they only play it in north America.

----------


## Florian Kornberger

I respect Rugby as a tough game.. but it's just not watchable compared to the NFL

----------


## Trendsetter

I watch American Football a lot more but I'm leaning more towards Rugby, since I'm getting quite annoyed at the management of the NFL.

----------


## mackemdezzy

Neither give me Australian Rules football over them both

----------


## Otherside

Rugby cos I don't get american football, never watched a game, never played it, it's non-existant over here.

----------

